# Spectrobes coming out in 4 days!



## fluff (Mar 12, 2007)

New Nintendo DS game Spectrobes is due 16th March.

I heard some people already got it... why???? not fair...

Anyway, I am going to buy it!  

Is anyone got it already? or thinking of buying it??


----------



## destruction (Mar 14, 2007)

yeah i have it on preorder, should arrive in 2 days, but ive got college work thats keeping me occupied till then  usually i hate waiting but im ok atm


----------

